# Jaxson's 1st Birthday Party



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Jaxson's 1st birthday was September 20th!!! It's so hard to believe my little guy is 1!! And isn't that little any more!!! eek! 

I put together a little dog party, rented out part of the local dog park, and took TONS of pictures! Here is a small small sampling! 

For more pictures check out my blog: http://pawstoupdate.blogspot.com/2009/10/jaxsons-birthday-party.html

Ruuuuuuun!
 

Water break!


Bantha (our friend's GSD) looks on while Jaxson (birthday boy!) runs


Birthday Boy
  

What's a birthday party without cake?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Be-lated Happy birthday "Jaxson"! Missed your party, look's like you had a lot of fun. Looking good for a yearing!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Handsome boy! Just out of curiosity, what recipe did you use for the doggie biscuits?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

he is sooo cute!!!
how did you make his cake?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy be-lated birthday!!!

Looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

For the dog cake I doubled this recipe:
http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/dog-cupcakes.html

Ingredients:

Muffins:

* 2 cups shredded carrots
* 3 eggs
* 1/2 cup applesauce, unsweetened
* 2 tsp. cinnamon
* 1/2 cup rolled oats
* 3 cups whole wheat flour

Frosting:

* 8 oz. low fat cream cheese, softened
* 1/4 cup applesauce, unsweetened

Instructions:

Muffins:

1. Preheat oven to 350° F
2. Lightly spray cups of muffin tin.
3. In a large bowl stir together the carrots, eggs and applesauce. Set aside.
4. In another medium bowl whisk together the cinnamon, oats and flour.
5. Slowly mix in the dry ingredients. Stir until well blended.
6. Spoon mixture into muffin tin. The dough will be thick, so you may wet your fingers to press the dough into place.
7. The dog cupcake will not rise very much, so do not worry about over filling the muffin tin.
8. Bake for 25 minutes.
9. Cool completely on a wire rack before frosting or serving.

Frosting:

1. Blend both ingredients with a hand mixer until well blended.
2. Spoon into a pastry bag for easy decorating.


I also made both of these treats to give to the guests. I recommend the pumpkin/peanut butter treats as easier to make, in my opinion.
http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/pumpkin-dog-treats-with-peanut.html
http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/blueberry-dog-treat.html


----------

